# Chesapeake Bay Bridge 9/3



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Seems like sort of a lack of reports on here lately so here ya go:

Had a good day on the water today with well over a dozen stripers caught. Even though most of them were baby's, I still had a good time. I started off fishing the pier off of Hemmingways in search of some Big Perch, but only caught small ones and bluefish and Stripers too. I was using my ultra light Perch rod, so when I hooked a 13" Striper, it was a pretty good little fight. I finally made my way out to the Bridge and found a couple of keeper Stripers at 21 and 19 inches in shallow water on the east bound span. The 21 incher even pulled the yak a little. The other cool thing was that these fish were caught within minutes of each other. However, after the second one I worked all the way out to about 16' on the westbound span and didnt find even another nibble only a couple of rebar fish that wouldn't let go.
By about 10am the tide was trying to turn around and the wind was working against it so there were some pretty good rollers going on. So, I decided to head inland and was about to call it a day, but found it to be tolerable on the eastern shore and so i kept at it. I headed south a bit and found a good spot with nice Perch 10-11.5 inches. I caught about 15 and invited 9 nice ones home for a new home in the freezer. I also caught a few more baby stripers. It seems like the baby Stripers are everywhere hopefully thats a good sign for the future.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Great report shady


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

What lure/bait were those fish hitting on?

Way to catchem up.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

White perch were on 1" gulp alive minnows on small road runner jig heads.
Stripers were on 3" gulp alive minnows with plain flathead jighead and spinner arm.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks shady.
I find that the Perch love gulp products.
I use the 2 and 3" shrimp with great success, at times.
Water temps are cooling with all this rain, and the striped ones like cooler temps.


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

Striper season in Virginia doesn't start until October 4, 2011. You might want to delete your pictures of illegal fish you kept.



Dan


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

ibboone said:


> Striper season in Virginia doesn't start until October 4, 2011. You might want to delete your pictures of illegal fish you kept.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


Chesapeake Bay Bridge Not Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. I do believe that is maryland waters .


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

ibboone said:


> Striper season in Virginia doesn't start until October 4, 2011. You might want to delete your pictures of illegal fish you kept.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


Chesapeake Bay Bridge in Md as fishnuttz said. Please check the facts before you make accusations...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

fishnuttz said:


> Chesapeake Bay Bridge Not Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. I do believe that is maryland waters .


Thought for sure the White Perch would have give that away....Did for me anyway....


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry if I pissed people off by not knowing which bridge this fellow kayaker was fishing. Honest mistake.


Dan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great report. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ibboone,
No worries... 
You were not the immature one, but I see that post has been removed...
Tight lines


----------

